# Which year was Elias Ashmole made a Mason?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2010)

Which year was Elias Ashmole made a Mason?

Notice: Answer(s) will be posted soon...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2010)

Answer is:

A. 1646

More info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elias_Ashmole#Solicitor.2C_royalist_and_freemason


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 23, 2010)

Ashmole says of himself, " I must profess I know enough to hold my tongue, but not enough to speak"

Ah, such wisdom!


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 25, 2010)

He is not the first proof of a speculative Masons though....the GLoS has an older one.    Anyone know who it is?


----------

